# Crimson Skies



## timbercreek (Jan 24, 2005)

Recently picked up a 2nd hand copy of Crimson Skies from WastePile.com and am addicted. I suppose for the "real flyers" out there they'd rather play something more realistic like Flight Simulator, but for some good arcade type action this game rocks!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 25, 2005)

I am interested in purchasing this game, what can you tell me about it?


----------



## ravenus (Jan 26, 2005)

The retail release was supposed to have a lot of game-crashing bugs. Don't know if it has been sufficiently patched.


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 27, 2005)

Lot of good recommending a game which is full of bugs...


----------



## ravenus (Jan 28, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Lot of good recommending a game which is full of bugs...


 Common sense states he'd not have recommended it if he'd found lots of bugs in his experience of playing. There is a patch for the game, maybe it resolves the critical issues.


----------



## timbercreek (Feb 14, 2005)

Ah... you might be talking about the PC version. It wouldn't surprise me if it has a bunch of bugs.

The version I was talking about was for the XBOX... no crashes and it didn't have many bugs that I could see.


----------

